# How shallow can your boat draft with motor running?



## dwalker (Jul 17, 2010)

I have a Carolina Skiff DLX 2390 and can get into about 6-9 inches of water with motor up, but if I want to cross a shallow flat I need at least 1' to 1.5' of water to use the motor. I do not have a trolling motor, not sure it is would help much?

I was wondering if other flats boats can use their motors in less water?

The reason I ask is because I like to like Big Pasture and want to get into the back of it, but keep getting stuck. Went in on plane once and got stuck in 4" of water a good 1/4 mile around me. 4 guys push poling the boat out was not fun:work:


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Man, any boat with a tunnel hull will do what you ask. Planning 6" for long periods shouldn't ne to hard. 3-4" start to get harder but some boats can do it. Just ask railbird and his 21 majek 21 rfl. Most shallow water flats boats need 8-12" to get up in 

But what you gain in shallow water ability you lose in rough water comfort. 
-CONSERVATION: keep what ya eat, release the rest
-Respect the resource and your fellow outdoorsman
-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## out_fishin69 (Jun 17, 2008)

You need a good texas made tunnel boat if you want to run through that skinny stuff..... Your are right that carolina cant do it.


----------



## dwalker (Jul 17, 2010)

That's what had me wondering, if it was possible with any boat, but it sounds like it is...


From what I have read, it sounds like a hydro jackplate would not help me since I do not have a tunnel?


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*dwalker,*

if you got stuck in 4" of water in your Carolina Skiff without a tunnel, you are going to get stuck in 4" of water with a tunnel, if you shut down in it to drift or otherwise. The tunnel only allows you to run in shallower water, but will not affect your draft. In other words, if your boat drafts more than 4", you are going to be on the bottom in 4" whether you have a tunnel, or not, when you are not under power, or slow down too much. Don't ask me how I know that!:helpThat's why I keep an unlimited membership in TowboatUS)
I have a tunnel hull that runs so skinny it will shock you, but when I want to fish in water that is shallower than my draft, I use a kayak I carry aboard. Don't let anyone kid you, there are not too many hulls that will draft only 3" with four guys aboard, at least that I know anything about. Matter of fact, I can't recall any. Maybe it was just time for you guys to wade a while?:biggrin:
BTW, I find a trolling motor awfully handy from time to time. Enjoy the salt!:cheers:


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Agreed FishnStringer and well said - Don't forget most draft estimates and reports of crossing 1-2 inches of water are done by fisherman and we all know how accurate our stories are. :biggrin:


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

A jack plate will help to a point while running. But without a tunnel you can only lift up the motor so high before you lose thrust or cooling for te motor. The more setback you have the higher you can go. Tunnels are more about decreasing draft of the lower unit than draft at rest of the boat. Most boats without a tunnel are limited by draft of the lower unit while running. Only plus side is if you hit bottom you can shut down and tilt motor up and still be floating

-CONSERVATION: keep what ya eat, release the rest
-Respect the resource and your fellow outdoorsman
-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

ReelWork said:


> Agreed FishnStringer and well said - Don't forget most draft estimates and reports of crossing 1-2 inches of water are done by fisherman and we all know how accurate our stories are. :biggrin:


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! well said


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

I need about a foot and a half to motor off idle in my shallowrunner. If I try to run it in two inches of water I am stuck. Don't bother asking how I know that...I have run in three inches by mistake (typical ultra-low spring tides) but if running in say 6" I have to swing out towards deeper water to enable getting back on plane again. I really try to keep at least a foot of water under me at all times. But there are times that foot turns into 4 or 5 inches very quickly...or even less. 

BTW right here is a great place to plead for sanity in using shallow-draft tunnel hull boats. People burning the flats in total disregard for other users (wadefishermen, kayakers, etc) or other boats on established drifts are discourteous at best and should not be allowed on the water at all at worst. I once started to carry my gun on my boat just because I was so mad at these idiots and wanted so bad to put a bullet right through their engine but then I thought that a moron getting shot wasn't worth my jail time so I stopped carrying a gun on my boat. But to this day I see idiots who are so deserving of a terminal reality check. So be careful and courteous and treat other boaters and fishermen as you would like to be treated. Although very very few do that...


----------



## Titan22fisher (Jun 19, 2007)

commtrd said:


> I need about a foot and a half to motor off idle in my shallowrunner. If I try to run it in two inches of water I am stuck. Don't bother asking how I know that...I have run in three inches by mistake (typical ultra-low spring tides) but if running in say 6" I have to swing out towards deeper water to enable getting back on plane again. I really try to keep at least a foot of water under me at all times. But there are times that foot turns into 4 or 5 inches very quickly...or even less.
> 
> BTW right here is a great place to plead for sanity in using shallow-draft tunnel hull boats. People burning the flats in total disregard for other users (wadefishermen, kayakers, etc) or other boats on established drifts are discourteous at best and should not be allowed on the water at all at worst. I once started to carry my gun on my boat just because I was so mad at these idiots and wanted so bad to put a bullet right through their engine but then I thought that a moron getting shot wasn't worth my jail time so I stopped carrying a gun on my boat. But to this day I see idiots who are so deserving of a terminal reality check. So be careful and courteous and treat other boaters and fishermen as you would like to be treated. Although very very few do that...


DITTO to that!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

It's pretty basic...you have a prop..and a skeg...and water intakes on your motor, what is the distance from bottom of the skeg to the intakes? That's how shallow you can idle in. Which is also the same depth you can possibly take off in also. Boat propellers have come a long way, but they still need water to operate in, not air.

I can idle easily in 4", step off and float in about 2"...but few will compromise their tuna sleds to really get into the gunky places. Thank goodness.


----------

